# Best band material for cold weather



## TJG1shot

I was out today at about 40F and I shot at a couple of stumps and at 30 feet or lees and I was shooting with a boulbed Thereband the shot made it to the stump but with no power. Good thing there were no squirels out the would have been laughing at me. So I was wonder if pure latex or the red stuff I can't remeber the name would perform better in colder weather? What is the coldest temp. you can shoot in?

Thanks

Ted


----------



## treefork

I have used tapered Thera Band black doubled up at 10 degrees F with decent results . Keep the slingshot warm prior to shooting for better results .

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I won't even shoot in the cold TBH. Kinda sucks but realistically band strength drops a ton, and they also break easier. Just not worth it. Instead I will practice on targets in my catch box in the basement.


----------



## TJG1shot

Thanks Tree Fork

I will try that up here in the north it gets chilly in the fall when its the best time for hunting.

And Tree Forks are what I am making my slingshots out of not skinny ones but ones that are at least 2-3" in diameter. I kind of copy some of the ergos of the Pocket Predator some times it requires allot of material removal. They are all made out of white or red oak from the trees I drop for my fire wood.

Thanks again!


----------



## MakeSlingshots

LOL suckers, come to CA. haha


----------



## Phoul Mouth

MakeSlingshots said:


> LOL suckers, come to CA. haha


I so hate you right now. LMAO.


----------



## MakeSlingshots

Phoul Mouth said:


> LOL suckers, come to CA. haha
> 
> I so hate you right now. LMAO.




:king:


----------



## Tendele

I used a homemade slingshot fitted with theraband gold double bands, 26 cm long and tapered from 26mm to 16 mm to shoot these Austarlian possums one night when the temp was around 0 degrees celcius which is 32 deg farenheit. The possums are very tough with thick fur but I managed to kill all three in one night. The performance of the slingshot was still good despite the temperature.


----------



## TJG1shot

Thanks

Those things look like a mix between an American squirel and an our possoms. Roddent loking little creatures.


----------



## Tendele

They are marsupials originally from australia. They have a pouch for their babies. These ones weigh about as much as agood sized cat. In New Zealand they were introduced for their fur which is second only to polar bears for its insulation qualities. However they are now pests here and people are encouraged to kill them.


----------



## TJG1shot

Didn't the same thing happen with domestic cats that are now feral and have become over populated?


----------



## NaturalFork

I shoot outside all winter. Thera band black doubled. Chinese tubes do ok too. And I am talking like 15 degrees F.


----------



## WARWGN

Those are some funky lookin limb rats! !!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork

I just shot .030 latex and theraband gold outside. It was 34 degrees. Nothing I did was scientific ... the bands were cut and measured the same. The TBG was INCREDIBLY faster than the latex. Night and day. Same slingshot used. However more tests are needed.


----------



## BockBorg

I live in a trailer in central alberta, where it's winter temperatures 5 or 6 months out of the year... but I still want to practice this because I'm really interested in it now. There is no basement so I have to do it outdoors... am I wasting my time or can I just warm up the sling in between shots?


----------

